# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server >  اشکال SQL Server در connect به server

## hamid_shabahang

با سلام خدمت دوستان
من هر کاري مي کنم نمي تونم SQL Server2005  را در کامپيوترم به سرور متصل کنم .IIS را هم نصب کردم .ارور زير را مي ده .فکر کنم به server name مربوط باشه البته هر چیز به ذهنم آمد امتحان کردم اما نشد . :گریه: 
لطفا کمک کنيد.

----------


## ar.shirazi

بارها جواب داده شده است دوست عزیز

Remote connection روی سیستم سرور فعال نیست یا این که پورتهای مربوطه 1433  UDP و 1434 TCP باز نیستند

----------


## hamid_shabahang

ar-shirazi عزیز
من هر چی گشتم در تاپیکها پیدا نکردم . اگه میتونی یا لینک تاپیک را بذار و یا خودت زحمت بکش جواب را کامل بنویس. با تشکر از شما :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## ar.shirazi

> ar-shirazi عزیز
> من هر چی گشتم در تاپیکها پیدا نکردم . اگه میتونی یا لینک تاپیک را بذار و یا خودت زحمت بکش جواب را کامل بنویس. با تشکر از شما


بفرمایید
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/914277

http://www.google.com/search?q=sql+s...ote+connection

----------


## odiseh

> بفرمایید
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/914277
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=sql+s...ote+connection


سلام
من هم همین مشکل رو دارم تنظیماتی رو که شما راهنمایی کرده بودین انجام دادم ولی نشد.

----------


## Elham_gh

منم جديدا با اين مشكل مواجه شدم.
سرورم express است و  Client ام Developer است
Protocol ها فعالند
Sql Browser  فعال است
Sqlserver و sqlbrowser جزوexception هاي firewall هستند.
 در Google هم جستجو كردم، راهكار ديگه اي نديدم!

كار ديگه اي هست كه نكردم؟!

----------


## Elham_gh

يعني كسي اين مشكل رو  نمي دونه بايد چطور حل كرد؟

----------


## reza1357

قبلا در این مورد بحث شده جستجو کنید یکسری تنظیمات هست که باید انجام بدین دقیقن یادم نیست کدام تاپیک است.

----------


## kiosksoft

دوست عزیز قبلا connect میشدید ؟ یا اینکه اخیرا نصب کردید و تا حالا connect نشدید ؟

این لینک رو  هم یه نگاه بندازید
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...d.php?t=139010

----------


## Elham_gh

دوست عزيزreza1357  ، پاسخ اول منو مطالعه نكردين؟ من قبل از اينكه اينجا بيام جستجو به اندازه كافي كردم و تمام setting ها رو انجام دادم

asp.net.csharp.ir  ، نه از اول وصل نمي شد

----------


## kiosksoft

> نه از اول وصل نمي شد


*پس instance رو اشتباه وارد میکنید. error 26*

هنگامی که برنامه رو نصب میکنید, اگر نسخه دیگه ای از برنامه روی سیستم نصب باشد, یه instance دیگه ایجاد میکند. حالت پیش فرض نام instance همان نام کامپیوتر میباشد. شاید هم نسخه دیگه ای نصب نشده باشه قبلا اما شما گزینه default instance رو انتخاب نکردید مثلا خودتون یه اسمی رو وارد کردید, که در این صورت باید نام instance رو پیدا کنید. به مسیر زیر در registery بروید لیست instance هارو میبینید.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Microsoft SQL Server\Instance Names

نحوه connect شدن هم بصورت زیر میباشد:

ComputerName\InstanceName

یه نکته دیگه ای هم که باید رعایت کنید اینه که قبلا از اینکه بخواین وصل بشید باید ComputerName\InstanceName ااااااااا register شده باشه.

----------


## Elham_gh

> *پس instance رو اشتباه وارد میکنید. error 26*
> 
> هنگامی که برنامه رو نصب میکنید, اگر نسخه دیگه ای از برنامه روی سیستم نصب باشد, یه instance دیگه ایجاد میکند. حالت پیش فرض نام instance همان نام کامپیوتر میباشد. شاید هم نسخه دیگه ای نصب نشده باشه قبلا اما شما گزینه default instance رو انتخاب نکردید مثلا خودتون یه اسمی رو وارد کردید, که در این صورت باید نام instance رو پیدا کنید. به مسیر زیر در registery بروید لیست instance هارو میبینید.
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Microsoft SQL Server\Instance Names
> 
> نحوه connect شدن هم بصورت زیر میباشد:
> 
> ComputerName\InstanceName
> 
> یه نکته دیگه ای هم که باید رعایت کنید اینه که قبلا از اینکه بخواین وصل بشید باید ComputerName\InstanceName ااااااااا register شده باشه.


ممنون به خاطر توجه و پيگيريتون.
اما چند نكته. 
اون مسير نام Instance  رو نمي ده . چون به تفكيك سرويسهاست و براي هر سرويس يه نام جداگانست كه واقعا ربطي هم به اسم instance نداره مثلا MSSQL.1. با اين همه نام instance رو چك كردم مشكل نداشت.
دوم اينكه من به سرور از طريق هم نام دستگاه و يا IP  وصل مي شم. و اين ديگه به نام Instance  ربطي نداره كه.
بازم ممنون از پيگيريتون

----------


## kiosksoft

[


> اين ديگه به نام Instance ربطي نداره كه.


ببخشید , من اشتباه کردم پیگیری کردم , ولی اگه حرف شما درست باشه پس مایکروسافت باید msdn ش رو باید اصلاح بکنه.

حالا نکته : 
1-در مسیر رجیستری شما به value توجه کردید , باید به نام کلید توجه میکردید *در شاخه sql*

2-و اینکه اگه نام instance نباشه , باید این نکته رو رعایت کنید :

*windows xp : sqlserver developer 2005*
windows server 2003: enterprise....

اگه باز هم نشد بگید راه حل های دیگه رو امتحان کنیم.

----------


## Elham_gh

اسم instance درسته. بايد مشكل از جاي ديگه باشه.
راستي ميشه آدرس اون مسير msdn رو كه به مشكل نام instance در برقراري ارتباط اشاره ميكنه رو بهم بدين؟
ممنون

----------


## ar.shirazi

> اسم instance درسته. بايد مشكل از جاي ديگه باشه.
> راستي ميشه آدرس اون مسير msdn رو كه به مشكل نام instance در برقراري ارتباط اشاره ميكنه رو بهم بدين؟
> ممنون


قبلا هم گفتهام
ببینید، اگر مطمئن هستید که نام instance  درست است این مشکلات ممکن است موجود باشند:

1-  فایروال روی سرور اجازه کانکت شدن نمیدهد
2- Remote connection روی سرور فعال نیست
3- آدرس IP یا نام سرور را درست وارد نکرده اید

----------


## Elham_gh

> قبلا هم گفتهام
> ببینید، اگر مطمئن هستید که نام instance  درست است این مشکلات ممکن است موجود باشند:
> 
> 1-  فایروال روی سرور اجازه کانکت شدن نمیدهد
> 2- Remote connection روی سرور فعال نیست
> 3- آدرس IP یا نام سرور را درست وارد نکرده اید


منم قبلا عرض كردم ، اين مشكلات نيست.
در مورد instance هم ، حتي اگه غلط باشه ، وقتي من به اسم دستگاه يا IP وصل مي شم ، نام instance  چي كارست.
پروتكل هاري ارتباطي من named pipe  يا TCPIP هستند و اينها با نام دستگاه يا IP اون كار دارند.

----------


## Elham_gh

حل شد!!!!
عبارت   SQLEXPRESS  بايد حتما با نام سرور يا IP  اون بياد!

----------


## kiosksoft

> حل شد!!!!
> عبارت SQLEXPRESS بايد حتما با نام سرور يا IP اون بياد!


دوست عزیز خوب نام SQLEXPRESS همان instance شماست.تو تمام پست ها گفتم instance رو چک کنید, اما ... پس نتیجه میگیریم که msdn مایکروسافت هم درست در مورد این خطا توضیح داده بود.

----------


## set_izadi

> بارها جواب داده شده است دوست عزیز
> 
> Remote connection روی سیستم سرور فعال نیست یا این که پورتهای مربوطه 1433 UDP و 1434 TCP باز نیستند


 میشه بگید از کجا این Remote connection  را فعال می کنند

----------


## moslem.hady

بچه ها منم همین مشکلو داشتم....بعضی ها میگن به همین خاطر sql 2005 رو اکس پی نصب نمیشه
من بعد از نصب اسکیو ال2005 ، visual studio 2008 رو نصب کردم مشکلم حل شد....یعنی تونست یه سرور پیدا بکنه!!!!

----------


## moslem.hady

*سلام...منم همین مشکلو داشتم..یعنی سرورو پیدا نمیکرد..اما بعد از نصب* 
*Visual Studio 2008 یه سرور پیدا کرد و وصل شد...در ضمن هم توی ویستا هم تو اکس پی!*
*این درسته؟؟!! یعنی میشه؟*
اینم عکسش: :متفکر:

----------


## moslem.hady

> دوست عزيزreza1357 ، پاسخ اول منو مطالعه نكردين؟ من قبل از اينكه اينجا بيام جستجو به اندازه كافي كردم و تمام setting ها رو انجام دادم
> 
> asp.net.csharp.ir ، نه از اول وصل نمي شد


 
https://barnamenevis.org/showth...d=1#post764640

----------


## tiia_kahkeshan

سلام
من توی وصل شدن به sql هم البته قبلا وصل شدم ولی نه با این سیستم . اولا ویندوز که فکر نکنم بهش ربط داشته باشه ولی بدونید بد نیست . ویستا نصبه .
خوب ، اصل مطلب این یه تصویر از محیط sql ,


خوب اسمش که مشخصه و این یه تصویر از قسمتی که می خوام وصل بشم :



و این هم اروری که میده!؟

----------

